# New play of turkish march by new a complex arrengement



## ehsanm17 (Dec 10, 2009)

Many years ago, Turkish March was REarrenged by Volodos the famous piano player. Only five players so far have managed to play this piece with the new arrengement and now AMIR FATHI (the Iranian Pianist) played this arrengement with his influences.

LISTEN AND ENJOY

Download link: Click here to download the new play


----------

